# my buddies setup



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

my friend is an audio retailer and he is collecting up some equipment to have a really decent setup for music as well as "home theatre". He has some of the equipment in already and he is waiting for some stuff to be delivered while his home is being renovated

lets start with the stuff that he has waiting at his shop which he is using as demo stuff until his place is ready - sorry that some of th epics are taken with my cellphone and he took some with his nikon camera so the sizes and resolutions are all different and the quality of some of them are not too high but you can see the stuff there though so i suppose its probably okay 










not all of the stuff in this pic will make it to his house - only basically the stuff on the rack is for his system - the speakers are all part of sale stock and are a bit entry level just to run the stuff in for a while

heres a closeup of the Denon preamp and power amp combo that he will be using together with his Denon CD player










then onto one of the velodyne subs - he has a pair of these cos these are smallish ie only the 8" versions but they play exactly the type of bass he is after since he is more of a hi-fi music type of guy and his dad will also be using the system and he hates booming loud bass - these velodynes actually sound awesome and i wish i could afford a pair 










for vinyl records he will be using a projekt 3 turntable










the preamp and cd player upclose










the poweramp










continued in the next post


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

continued from previous post 

then lets move on to some of the stuff of his that i have lying at my place to run in for him  - sadly though the instant his house is ready it will all be transported over to his place 

heres his main speakers, a set of Martin Logan Vista's - these are currently in my lounge and being powered by my Denon 2808 receiver and they are crying out for more power - they will be eventually bi-amped from that poweramp which has 10 channels. You can probably just about see my floorstanders behind the ML's - those are decent enough for the price but after listening to these ML's for a while i dont know if i will be able to go back to listening to those 



















he will most likely be getting a matching Martin Logan centre channel so that will also probably be biamped as well so that accounts for 6 of the 10 channels - with the remaining 4 channels reserved for the rears and rear surrounds. He hasnt yet decided what speakers to use for the rear but it wont be electrostats since the surround aspects are not overly important to him - as ive said earlier he is more of an audipophile type of music listener but it will definitely be some good speakers probably taken from the stuff he stocks 

some more stuff thats at my place .... these are some of the cables that he will be running ... all audioquest stuff - still to come are the balanced interconnects between the pre/power combo as well as the balanced interconnects between the preamp and subs .... all in all the cables are totalling up to around as much as the poweramp itself

speaker cables - he has two sets of these 










some of the analog interconnects










all the stuff thats lying at my place for now 










he will probably use one of the LED LCD tv's that he has in stock probably a 55" one on a relevant rack just for TV purposes and for serious movies and gaming he has a motorized screen and will probably get an Optoma HD82 projector (if they give it the promised updates for 3D playback) ..... so he will have both a big screen HDTV as well as a projector and he is looking for a nice rack to use which matches the rest of his decor. He still hanst decided on the seating arrangements yet but im sure some type of recliners will be eventually used complete with popcorn and cup holders (maybe even custom made)

for blu ray playback he wanted to get one of the Denon players but he still hasnt decided which one to get so that will be added in when he decides. He also will be using HDMI cabling but to extend for length he will use some of those HDMI over Ethernet transmitters and receivers so even his satellite DTV connections are going to all be of the HD variety and all of this is only for the lounge - he has some great stuff planned for his room too but that all probably deserves another thread


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Those Martin Logan Vistas are NICE. Those are some of the speakers I was considering for my living room, but I've got 2 cats that put their claws in everything and climb all over (it's really their house, they just let me pay for it and live here). I chose something less expensive and more kitty friendly.


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

yep i agree - they are terrific - ive had them playing at my place for around a month now and they are so detailed without ever getting bright .... wish i could keep them 

thankfully he has no cats but his one year old might just also do some damage - the kids already getting into to the habit of playing around with permanent markers  (just kidding LOL - im sure the kid wont do any harm to any of this stuff)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

that velodyne looks like a version of the spl800? or is it a minivee??? the spl800 is a monster of a sub for its size....

Never seen denon like that..... looks like nice stuff!


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> that velodyne looks like a version of the spl800? or is it a minivee??? the spl800 is a monster of a sub for its size....
> 
> Never seen denon like that..... looks like nice stuff!


i think that they are the older SPL800's but they are definitely a version of the SPL 800's and yes they are monsters for their size - they sound stunning when set up properly 

as for the denons - heres some more info on those 

Denon's New High-End Pre-Amp and Power Amp Combo [audiojunkies]

note though that this was new stuff back in 2007 - its still in production as denons flagship stuff and will probably soon go out of their range


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

as of 2007 you couldn't get them here,... that explains that lol..... biggest i've ever installed was a few 5803's.... for that money I would have went with a pre/amp combo....


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

the AVP-A1HD looks pretty bad ass, whats the cost these days for one of those?


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

Ankit69 said:


> the AVP-A1HD looks pretty bad ass, whats the cost these days for one of those?


Hi sorry for the long delay in replying - i had forgotten my password and it took a while for me to sort that out 

to be honest i only know the South African pricing for the Denon items so it wont be of much help to you


----------

